# Strange wireless internet configuration and Mac airport connection issues



## RoxyZA (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought a macbook 2.0 GHz laptop. I have an established wireless internet network at home and had successfully managed to have 3 laptops (all Windows/PC) connected wirelessly.

Now here's a discription of my configuration. Optus initially provided us with a D-link DSL-604+ and then when we wanted to upgrade they sent us a Siemens speedstream 4200 on top of the dlink. the siemens speedstream is connected to the dlink via ethernet and I do believe the dlink controls the wireless connection around the house. When I tried to connect my Macbook (via airport) to thisnetwork, it registered it, but would not connect even after I would type in the correct password.

I have been battling this for about 3 days straight and can't seem to get my head around it. 
If anyone can help out, I would really REALLY appreciate it


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do the Airport bars turn black in the menu bar? If so, it has connected. If it won't load pages, you may need to manually enter the DNS info so the Mac can surf the web.


----------

